

Why You Need To Start A Startup - aundumla
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/14-reasons-why-you-need-to-start-a-startup/

======
lwhi
I'm not sure who the audience for this is, but I didn't really leave the
article with any new ideas.

EDIT: The whole article is available at
[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/24525/14-Reasons-Why-
Yo...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/24525/14-Reasons-Why-You-Need-To-
Start-A-Startup.aspx)

------
ecounysis
One of the most compelling reasons to do a startup: "You Have The Power To
Create Something From Nothing"

